# Little Angel doing useful work



## misfitsailor (Apr 23, 2014)

I hooked my Bob Shores Little Angel up to a Tochtrop pump jack.  The belt is a big rubber band. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoS1Zf0ev0Q[/ame]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey!!---Good Stuff!!!  Make them little devils work for a living. I like that.---Brian


----------



## Longboy (Apr 29, 2014)

The "Little Angel" is worth its pay grade.


----------

